# How often?



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Just curious for my fellow standard owners, how often do you normally bathe or have your dog bathed? I prefer to just let my groomer do it cause it turns out soo much better of course lol. I had him clipped into a short clip (his very first cut at six months) a month ago and I just called her to make a bath appointment for this week cause he is just starting to look a little in need of freshening up to me. Is this about right or do others bathe more or less? I know she will tighten up his FFT as well but he doesn't need clipped again IMO since it is so cold right now I will let him grow out a bit. Just kinda wondering if this will be a general type schedule to have him on with a once a month bath and clean up then a clip whenever needed? Thanks so much!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess you can bathe whenever it's needed. I give a bath whenever Merlin's hair gets too curly and shaggy looking, usually every 2-3 weeks. If he got dirty it would be sooner !


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Pericles goes to the groomer every three weeks, alternating face/feet/tail with a full groom.

Jupiter, my 14-year-old mini poo, goes about every seven to eight weeks. In between I bathe him as needed, and keep on top of combing and brushing. His hair never was very dense, and now is even sparser, so that works pretty well. I do his feet a bit, and sometimes work on his face. He's better than he was at his low point this summer, and when I picked him up the last time he went to the groomer, he was tossing his head around, and relaxing his shoulders, he felt so comfortable. "Look at me, I feel great" he said.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly goes to the groomer every 8-10 weeks but she gets bathed, blown dry, and feet and face done by me every week......I love her coat to be soft, clean, and smelling good! I have a walk-in shower stall with an extra long shower hose and a bench to sit on, so it's really quite easy to do!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I give Abbey a shower every 8-10 days, brush & comb daily and I groom her myself. I will usually touch up her ffs everytime as I find it easier to stay on top of it being a beginner, and I do the rest of her body every 2nd time. I'm starting to get much faster at the grooming and I enjoy the time we spend together, I usually talk her ear off.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Molly I agree, so much easier in the shower but I need a bench in mine!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I do my girls (not standards) full groom once months, face trimmed about every 10 to 12 days, and bath everyother week. I am going to get back into the groom9ng my self over winter as business slows down, cannot do it in the summer


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"Gracie would you like a bath" "Yelp" "BOOM" (sonic boom as Gracie becomes supersonic out through her doggy door.) Later found hiding behind rainwater tank.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Bathe around every 3 weeks; have groomed every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I do F/F/T every 10 days or so and a bath/blow dry every 2 weeks. Stella goes to the groomer only once every 3-4 months due to me keeping her in a longer clip. Of course brush/comb daily. I have to do her bands in her topknot about every 3-4 days


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Ideally baths and fluff dries every two to three weeks (at home by me). I normally do FFT trims every 7-10 days. Right now they both look like shaggy feral poodles since I hurt my hand two weeks ago and can't do much at all that requires good dexterity.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

My two go to the groomer every four weeks, alternating FFT and full groom. (I don't do any clipping/trimming, so I'd like to take them every three weeks, like marialydia, but with two of them, I can't justify the cost.) I usually have to bathe them at least once between grooms. We had a bathroom makeover a couple of years ago and had a big 5x5 shower put in, with a handheld spray in addition to the shower head. Two humans, a stool, and one fifty+ pound dog fit nicely.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I checked the timing once and we take them to the groomer's (where they get a full bath and clip) every 4-6 weeks. Lately they've been getting a bath every day (most often just a rinse, sometimes shampoo because i don't want to dry out their skin) day because there are fantastic mud puddles at the dog park, but if they aren't constantly dirt-brown, they get bathed about every 10 days or so, which is about how long it takes Jasper's white legs to get so yellow i can't stand it


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would really like to bathe Buck every two weeks, but our shower situation is no longer ideal now that he's fully grown and the tile surrounds around my tubs make for a dangerous, slippery experience. He goes to his groomers for the works every three weeks. I have been hinting for an outside bathing station, but getting a hot water line to the spot I think would be perfect may be impossible. Hubby has not exactly taken my hints very seriously, either. In the meantime, we hose off muddy legs/paws and towel him dry. Helps that he's black and in a sports clip...


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I try to bathe and groom Willow every 3 weeks or so. I send her to the groomer once every quarter - six months... depending on how busy I am.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I have toy poodles so I can bathe them in the kitchen sink. I bathe Sasha every week with a special shampoo that I have to leave on about 15 minutes so I wrap her in a warm towel and we sit and snuggle for 15 minutes then I rinse her off apply her body lotion, blow her dry, clip any stray hair and she is good for another week. The other two I can bathe every other week and I always touch them up to keep them neat and tidy. Basically I am bathing dogs once week.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I bathe my girls about once every 2-3 weeks. I do FFT every 2 weeks too. Usually I bathe one day and do the FFT/nail clipping the next since doing it all in one day is too hard on my back since I don't have a grooming table (I sit on the living room floor). 

Their coats are completely different. Sophie's is very curly, thick, and coarse I hardly ever have to brush her (once a week). Polly's is very fine, soft, and tangles if you look at it wrong. I brush & comb her almost daily. I love petting Polly's cloud-like hair but I love that Sophie's has so much body to it and it doesn't tangle.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle goes to the groomer once a month. I bath him after two weeks and trim his face. I am still too chicken to attempt a full groom.


----------



## Bentley's M (Aug 20, 2020)

Bathe every three weeks, brush every day, wet wipes after every outing. Never had any issues with skin or smell.

He gets a full groom every 8-9 weeks or so. He walks a lot so need to trim his nails in between groomers appointment


----------

